
Ask HN: What technologies to learn full stack development - rajamih
I want to learn Full stack development.I have a background in back end development in Java and Python.<p>Can someone suggest a good headstart to learn front end technologies to be able to do full stack development?
======
tboyd47
Rails with Ruby 2.0, PostgreSQL, Webpack, Bootstrap, and (optionally) only one
of the following: JQuery, React, Backbone or Angular (depending on your
tastes).

Make all your designs responsive and mobile-first.

